# Music für Android game



## Alph0r (17. Okt 2011)

Hi, ich programmiere gerade ein kleines Spiel für Android. Ich werde es als Freeware uploaden, aber wahrscheinlich Werbung einbauen.

Kennt ihr Seiten, auf denen ich kostenlos Musik für mein Spiel downloaden kann? Gilt es trotz der Werbung noch als Freeware?


----------



## Gossi (17. Okt 2011)

Alph0r hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich programmiere gerade ein kleines Spiel für Android. Ich werde es als Freeware uploaden, aber wahrscheinlich Werbung einbauen.
> 
> Kennt ihr Seiten, auf denen ich kostenlos Musik für mein Spiel downloaden kann? Gilt es trotz der Werbung noch als Freeware?



Ja, trotz Werbung ist dein Programm noch Freeware und wegen Musik:

Schau mal bei google nach "urheberrechtsfreie musik" bzw. "gema-freie musik", da solltest du was finden....


----------



## VMG Liebe (18. Mrz 2012)

Alph0r hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich programmiere gerade ein kleines Spiel für Android. Ich werde es als Freeware uploaden, aber wahrscheinlich Werbung einbauen.
> 
> Kennt ihr Seiten, auf denen ich kostenlos Musik für mein Spiel downloaden kann? Gilt es trotz der Werbung noch als Freeware?



Also wenn du willst, kann ich Musik für dein Spiel schreiben. Wenn du Interesse hast, schick' mir eine Mail an felixlukas@hotmail.com.


----------



## Kr0e (28. Mrz 2012)

freesound.org

beste wo gibt


----------

